

Don’t rewrite Your Application - octopus
http://blog.schauderhaft.de/2011/02/20/dont-rewrite-your-application/

======
superdavid
Very reminiscent of a Joel on Software article

~~~
burrows
Inflammatory and pragmatically useless?

~~~
superdavid
That too, but more specifically:
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000069.html>

In that article, he talks about Netscape's biggest mistake being the decision
to rebuild from scratch for version 5 (which went on to become the Mozilla
suite).

